# Trading Post..Glue Question



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought this kit on eBay quite awhile ago so I could build a Trading Post for my layout.  








As you can see it uses lego like bricks  and spacers which hold them together (not too well).  It is now built (after several tear downs/build back up).  My question is (since I can barely move it let alone pick it up without it coming apart) what would be a good way to glue it.  The paper you see (sortta) are the complete instructions./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif I thought maybe a glue I could brush into the cracks between the spacers. From all I can tell from my research this is a vintage 1960s kit from a German company that no longer exists but once made kits for LGB.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Barbara


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Are the bricks porous? 

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is going to be used outside, how about caulk?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I probably would have glued then as I put them together; however that is 20/20 hindsight. I would have put them together like Jigstones. They seem to have a great brick color and I hate to suggest any alteration. My only suggestion would be to smear "Liguid Nails" on the back (inside). Actually, it might be best to cut some sheet material like "plexi" or "HardiBoard" to the shapes of the wall and then apply an adhesive or glue between the board and walls. It just looks so nice in the colors, I hate to see glue smeared on the inside. You might also consider sliding it onto a piece of HardBoard base before you glue it together. Good luck.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Richard has the right idea (I was thinking something along those lines). You could also experiment with a plastic welding type glue like Ambroid ProWeld or Plastruct PlasticWeld or Bondene. They are very thin and get drawn in by capillary action.

-Brian


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would build it on a  12 x 12  patio  brick (  if it will fit on one)   or on backer board  which you can use as a fondation.  Thay way you could  bring it in the house if need be to be protected.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Not knowing exactly what type of plastic the bricks are manufactured from, I would use *Weld-On #3* mixed with some *MEK* for a thin solvent cement that would flow between the bricks. After the solvent evaporates away and the plastic sets up, I would apply *Weld-On #16* along all of the seams on the inside. To apply the thicker *Weld-On #16*, you would have to tip the building on it's side so the glue can be applied on a horizontal surface. 
Russ


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks a bunch..I will take the suggestions and mull them over as to which will work best.
Yes it will go outside and stay there like all of my other buildings.
Richard..I was going to glue as I went but I was making so many mistakes (sometimes taking off one or 2 rows) that I figured I had better just build it then glue it...the instructions were not that great./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif
I will put it on top of something but do not know yet what it will be..I have several choices available
Thanks again
Barb


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

How about taping the outside so that it is secure and won't budge (with roof off) then fit some 1/8" ply on the inside walls with contact cement. That should provde a ridgid enough internal structure. Later, you can figure out a way to squeeze some thin set into the cracks or some plaster or something that will hold up to the outside elements but look like mortor.


----------

